
Infinity Computer - bowyakka
http://www.theinfinitycomputer.com/arithmetic.html
======
danbruc
(At least somewhat) related:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_number](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_number),
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_differentiation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_differentiation)

------
JD557
Any recommendation on where to start looking?

The site has the link to buy the book, links to various articles (although
some of them seem to just be applications of the theory) and names of
presentations. I have no idea where to look first.

~~~
bowyakka
Some of the selected papers might help:

[http://www.theinfinitycomputer.com/The_second_paper_to_read_...](http://www.theinfinitycomputer.com/The_second_paper_to_read_\(Lagrange_Lecture\).pdf)

------
yellowapple
I'm sure this is would be pretty cool, but I can't help but instinctively
close it because the layout, colors, etc. look so much like that of a turn-of-
the-millennium site to buy fake "male enhancement" pills from some guy's
basement in Kazakhstan.

------
jacklockyeruk
The font used is very difficult to read naturally (blurred edges) which
stopped me from making any significant progress within the game. I understand
it's going for the Monochrome look and I like the authenticity although it
takes away from the experience.

I'm a big fan of text based adventure games, I will definitely be giving this
one a go if the legibility is sorted.

~~~
whtrbt
Meant to post here?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882179)

~~~
bowyakka
probably not, but the comment did make me laugh

